Ask HN: Is there a service offering serverless functions with access to GPU? - mlejva
======
ValentaTomas
On a similar note - is there a service offering serverless functions where you
can precisely specify the CPU?

~~~
verdverm
GCloud has the most configurability, pick CPU, platform, accelerator, etc.

Not sure of serverless applies here, but you could setup something on a VM
that makes it "serverless"

